# Kimmi's Litter



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Kimmi's litter have all started opening their eyes within the last day or so  The lightest one opened hers first the day before yesterday so she's a bit of an early starter!  Two of the others started opening their this morning and are now open, and the last is still getting there 

Numbers 2, 3, 4 & 1









Numbers 4, 3, 2 & 1









Number 4









Number 3









Number 2









Number 1









All reserved by people on this forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so sweet!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovey bunch of bubs! Especially the nice deep orangey one.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you  I'm LOVING how the lighter female's colours are coming out! Between my two adult females they've had quite a few babies but this is the first one to look like that - all the other mostly white/pale babies have developed very light patches of champange as they grow up, but this girl has shown some pale markings from as soon as her pigment started showing that looks almost yellow in colour! I was so tempted to keep her, but she's reserved now T_T


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

They are so cute. :love1


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Little beauties.x


----------

